# A no nonsense-low tech-off the rack-gotta start somewhere kind of workbench



## woodthaticould (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been following this website for a long time but only recently started on some small projects. My first question, and I apologize if it's been covered already and re-covered, is this: what's the most basic but still serviceable ready to use workbench I can buy (other than the thousand-dollar plus european specimens) that will allow me to get quickly underway. Of course, I will in the near future want to build one ideal for my situation, and I've been collecting designs for a long time. However, I just want to get started and therefore want buy something more or less ready to use and portable.

I have some good designs drawn up in SketchUp and, while they're not world shaking, they're interesting to me and I think worth building. I want to use hand tools, at least for the time being, and a few portable power tools. i.e., drill and router. Also, I'm an apartment dweller and my workspace is limited, to say the least. I'l be using either the basement or the roof of the building for cutting and sanding and I will be assembling and finishing indoors.

Thanks for reading and I hope responding.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

The MOST basic would be a hollow core door resting on 2 saw horses.
HTH


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

What Art said.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm using a sturdy oak office table, until I can build a real bench. The table was free and I've got a lot of use out of it. I think it makes sense to get a feel for the type of work you do and your particular work flow and style before you commit to buying or building a bench. Having said all that every time an LJ post a bench I think 'That's the bench for me'....not my skill level unfortunetly


----------



## woodthaticould (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I will probably go by way one of the routes you've suggested.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

If you go with a door, go with a solid core door instead of a hollow core. Hollow cavities can be problematic when clamping or performing any function that puts stresses on the work surface.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

You can get a Solid Core Door at Habitat for Humanity restore for 20-30 bucks


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Harbor Freight has a solid wood workbench that routinely goes on sale for about $140 and has a front vice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Perhaps a a B&D Workmate. Maybe even two of them for working longer projects. It has legendary (and easy) clamping ability, is stable, and if you want / need a table-like work surface keep a 2'x6' panel (3/4" plywood, maybe?) nearby with spline to clamp into them: instant assy or finishing table.

My .02


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

As Ripthorn suggested Harbor Freight has a decent little bench with a hardwood top and a front vice and this week it was advertised at $144.99 and you can use their $20.00 off coupon, out the door for $125.00 + tax.
Reg. price was $229.99.

That's a bench and a vice for the price of a low-end vice.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

HomeDepot has a nice big fold up workbench for $60 or $70 dollars that would be great as a starter bench. Was looking at it for an extra bench for doing projects outside. It is 4×6 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

How about one of those "Little Giant" combination ladders advertised on TV and a piece of plywood to serve as a bench top? A ladder will always come in handy anyway. I'm thinking here, portability as being a #1 priority.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I gotta ask; Will the landlord of your apartment allow you to use power tools on the roof or basement? I once lived in an apartment that had assigned parking facilities. I was able to do a limited amount of woodworking as long as I didn't disturb others and kept the area clean.


----------



## woodthaticould (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks again for sketching out my options. Apparently there are many ways to approach this and I'll try to pick the most feasible and practical and meanwhile remind myself that I will someday have something more permanent.

PS: To MrRon's comment: the landlord of my building is the biggest _ in the tri-state area…
but thanks for the thought.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm military, and have to move every 2-3 years. I bought a workbench from Sam's Club that has a wooden top and a steel base. You can get rolling/removable cabinets that store beneath it, and they're very handy when you need more real estate, but tuck away nicely. You can get some inexpensive dogs, and either use wedges, or that nifty little Veritas surface vice to clamp pieces to the top. It has served me well, is readily available in stores, and is relatively inexpensive at $200.

Bench

Rolling Cabinets

Another Option, but not tall enough for me


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the Sams Cabinets in my shop - 
Also I started out using a "workmate" as the vise function was pretty handy, and I got it for 10 bucks at a garage sale. - and could fold it up after using.

Also check out the "hot deals thread" 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/161194

For my kid taking a class - I bit and got one of the sets of chisels from Aldi (yep the grocery chain).
4 chisels for 6.99.
Flattened the backs, and sharpened them and cut dovetails no problem!! and stayed sharp all week.

they were recommended by Paul Sellers.
They are reviewed here (and rehandled) but they work great, and will get you off and running without breaking the bank
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/5858


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely what Art said.


----------



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

You can build a Paulk - Festool MFT tabletop out of plywood and put it on a miter saw stand:


----------



## Plain (Jun 27, 2016)

As more than one already suggested the Harbor Freight workbench is a no brainer at a bit over $100. You can get a very similar workbench somewhere else for a thousand or so. 
You will spend more on materials and transportation costs building your own.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> As more than one already suggested the Harbor Freight workbench is a no brainer at a bit over $100. You can get a very similar workbench somewhere else for a thousand or so.
> You will spend more on materials and transportation costs building your own.
> 
> 
> ...


The HF Bench looks good for a starter bench but I think I would add a bit of extra braceing on it as the ones I have seen in the stores seemed to rack a bit without a lot of pressure put on them. but then maybe they didn't tighten them up completely in case they had to take them apart again to get them off the showroom area.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Is this something you can leave in one spot or will you have to take it down and put it away every time you finish working ? Something to think about as far as portability goes.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> As more than one already suggested the Harbor Freight workbench is a no brainer at a bit over $100. You can get a very similar workbench somewhere else for a thousand or so.
> You will spend more on materials and transportation costs building your own.
> 
> 
> ...


it does rack - but just add a 12X55 piece of 3/8 plywood across the back and it will be plenty steady.
Have to decide where it will live since you are doing all this inside your apartment.


----------

